# New EMT-B Requirements



## Agent Cooper (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I'm an EMT-B student hoping to take the NREMT in May. I have been hearing from other students in my program that a lot of new material has just been added to the test, but that my school's curriculum has not been updated. Some of them have been advised to not even take the NREMT, but take the state exam instead. Is it true that they have changed the material? If so, is there anywhere I can get information on the new material so that I can learn about it on my own? (I have to take the NREMT, because I am moving out of state.)
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jon (Apr 4, 2012)

What state are you in?

What book are you using? Which National Standard curriculum is it aligned to?


----------



## Agent Cooper (Apr 4, 2012)

I am an Illinois, and we use Brady's _Emergency Care_ by Limmer and O'Keefe, 11th Edition. I am not sure which curriculum it is aligned to.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm in Illinois, been an EMT 2 years had the same book, took NR and did fine.  It's really up to you. Just make sure you know the protocols where u are are diff than NR or the state over all. But I think you'll be fine


----------



## Agent Cooper (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, I'm just worried because it sounded like they made changes to the test this year and added new material that hasn't necessarily been covered in my class.


----------



## nwhitney (Apr 5, 2012)

There is new material in the newest addition of the Brady book.  If I remember correctly there are 4 new chapters.  I have no idea and can only assume the NREMT exam will reflect those changes.  If you head over to their site you should be able to the info you need, www.nremt.org


----------



## dm3nace (Apr 6, 2012)

I have actually heard the same thing but from an instructor. Im located in ny and was told that the emt curriculum will have more AP, Cardiology, Pharm starting in 2013..


----------

